# change the date on images (metadata)



## linkwoman (Sep 23, 2010)

I searched and don't see the question... is there a way to change the capture date on all my images (that are selected, or that are in a folder, or that are in a collection). At some point the date got off on my camera. It was a day late. Pictures I took today look like I took them tomorrow. I want to put some pictures in a group with photos taken by another camera, and when sorting by capture date, mine all come last due to this date problem. sorting by filename wouldn't help either.

please let me know if you have a solution for this.... hopefully w/in LR, but if not, I suppose I could use a 3rd party tool.

BTW I see 3 date fields in exif metadata. DateTimeOriginal, DateTimeDigitized, and DateTime. Why are there 3?  Is DateTimeOriginal = CaptureTime?

thanks!

~Darby


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello Darby,

Check out Metadata&gt;Edit Capture Time 

There are three methods of changing the date. If you want to do an entire group. Select all you want to change in Grid Mode of Library and invoke Metadata&gt;Edit Capture Time.

If the time is right but the day is one too far, choose the middle option (Shift by set number of hours) and set to -24 in the pull down. You can preview the Original and the Changed time in the New Time section.


----------



## linkwoman (Sep 24, 2010)

Did the trick. Thank you Rikk!


----------



## MARK HEAD (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. Tried all that a week ago and again today just in case I am stupid-[and a possibility] Net result- one pic at a time only. System utterly refuses to batch change date.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Mark 

Make sure you have selected all images to be affected in Grid view when doing "Edit Capture Time". Having loupe view or Develop active and selecting the images in the film strip will only change the most active one.

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 18, 2011)

In addition to the need to be in Grid view (on the primary monitor!), Edit Capture Time might be affected by "Show Metadata for Target Photo Only" in the Metadata menu.  I haven't tested that to confirm.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> ... Edit Capture Time might be affected by "Show Metadata for Target Photo Only" in the Metadata menu.  I haven't tested that to confirm.



I don't believe it does.

Beat


----------

